# Icd



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has any one got an icd fitted or has any one have cardiomyopathey ? spelling will be wrong


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just a bump to help out.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

no one have an answer about cardiomyopathy then.maybe send a PM.

cabby


----------

